
How to build an electric car - yagnaumsys
https://eengenious.com/how-to-build-an-electric-car/
======
TechWatcher
The secret to the electric car: The technology of power semiconductors for
efficient and safe energy management (see
[https://goo.gl/qhjwMS](https://goo.gl/qhjwMS))

------
girishmhatre500
wide bandgap semiconductors may emerge as the key enablers of energy
conversion in electric cars

